# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Фотофакт: шапку Деда Мороза в Минске продают за 230 тысяч рублей

## Vanya

В столичных магазинах начались продажи праздничной новогодней атрибутики. В частности, в гипермаркете «Гиппо» традиционную новогоднюю шапку красно-белого цвета предлагают купить почти за половину месячного бюджета прожиточного минимума — 230 тысяч рублей.

При этом новогодний атрибут китайского производства, представленный на фото, мало чем отличается от похожих головных уборов, предлагаемых за 50—100 тысяч рублей.

----------


## Vanya

совсем с ума сошли. если он - ум - вообще водится в этих "светлых" головах

----------


## JAHolper

Просто Деду Марозу не нравится что все в него наряжаются, вот он и подправил ценники.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

У меня еще с 2009г воляется парочка, пойду продам

----------


## Mouse

Может, в комплекте с шапкой резиновая Снегурка продается. Надо бы уточнить :lol:

----------


## Vanya

лучше бы живая) хороший комплект на новый год

----------


## Mouse

Живую кормить надо, а по утру она все равно растает...

----------


## Vanya

зачем кормить. достаточно напоить) а то что поутру растает дак это плюс))

----------

